
PyPy JIT Backend for ARM - vimes656
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/01/jit-backend-for-arm-processors.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PyPyStatusBlog+%28PyPy+Status+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Aegean
Interesting. What would it take to run this on a baremetal ARM processor?
There are many embedded ARM processors out there and ones running linux are a
small fraction of them. There is also no reliable scripting interpreter for
baremetal use except Lua.

~~~
sparky
Python's standard library includes a lot of functionality that only really
makes sense on top of an operating system, e.g., filesystem operations, inter-
process communication. By the time you implement that kind of thing, plus
drivers to communicate with the peripherals on your embedded platform, plus a
TCP/IP stack, you have an operating system. Maybe you have a small RTOS
instead of Linux per se, but that's a different question than 'bare metal'
(and I dare say more embedded systems are running with at least an RTOS than
without).

~~~
Aegean
You don't really have to have networking or files to write programs. Currently
in a baremetal embedded system (I am including the RTOSes) you can write
programs in C or C++. It would be very useful to be able to write programs
with a main() function using python. You could write an interactive shell,
device drivers, even a small operating system. So what I mean here is instead
of aiming for applications, you could use python to write system software.

I think there are already lua interpreters ported in this way but python is
more common and perhaps easier to use.

------
abrenzel
Having Python be accessible on mobile devices would be a boon for development,
I think. I'm sure I'm not the only one who isn't all that enamored with Java
or Objective-C for mobile development...

------
ericmsimons
Python is the new Java. Minus Larry Ellison.

~~~
apu
What does this even mean?

~~~
ericmsimons
Java's major claim to fame is its cross platform compatibility. Sounds like
Python is making its way across all platforms as well

